# accident at DLA5 because of flex driver.



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

did you guys here about it? some flex moron did a left hand turn on sycamore and a motorcycle ran into it from what i hear it was pretty bad hope they get lawyers and **** amazon as hard as they can. that place is a shit show.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Apparently Amazon hasn’t learned the 30 minutes or less Dominos pizza lesson yet. Pressuring drivers with often unrealistic driving timelines, lack of training, and inspections, etc. are a disaster waiting to happen (i.e. 100 million dollar lawsuits and jury awards).


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

That's terrible but honestly it's not Amazon's fault. They weren't driving. I did notice today there is a sign on Sycamore Canyon saying no left or U turn heading south right at the Amazon driveway. That wasn't there yesterday. Even if GPS tells you go left out of the parking lot it's obvious you shouldn't.


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> That's terrible but honestly it's not Amazon's fault. They weren't driving. I did notice today there is a sign on Sycamore Canyon saying no left or U turn heading south right at the Amazon driveway. That wasn't there yesterday. Even if GPS tells you go left out of the parking lot it's obvious you shouldn't.


their has been a sign on the right hand side on the sidewalk for years... they recently put one in the center medium because of complaints. im pretty sure if that guy was on the clock either returning or picking up stuff they are going to go after amazons insurance. are you really going to tell me amazon isnt to blame for letting flex drivers park on sycamore while they wait to be let into the WH? where are all the yard marshals? dla5 pretty much lets flex drivers do what ever they want now.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I agree they should make it so we aren't out on Sycamore Canyon. I make sure to get there early enough so I'm not sitting out there. I never noticed the signs on the right but just today saw the ones in the middle. I honestly rarely go that direction so I only saw them today. I'm not sure how it will work insurance wise but you are probably right. Lawyers always go for the deepest pocket. They will find a way to blame Amazon.

Another note on DLA5 they started checking I'd again tonight


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> That's terrible but honestly it's not Amazon's fault. They weren't driving. I did notice today there is a sign on Sycamore Canyon saying no left or U turn heading south right at the Amazon driveway. That wasn't there yesterday. Even if GPS tells you go left out of the parking lot it's obvious you shouldn't.


That's been there for about a month now. Even b4 then the map would tell you to make a U turn at the south end and of course that sign says No U turn. Legally one has to make a right like they are going to the DMV then U turn and the left back to the wh.

I'm more worried about getting rear ended waiting out in the street and blocking the bike lane. cops could write a few on that one.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Apparently Amazon hasn't learned the 30 minutes or less Dominos pizza lesson yet. Pressuring drivers with often unrealistic driving timelines, lack of training, and inspections, etc. are a disaster waiting to happen (i.e. 100 million dollar lawsuits and jury awards).


Pocket change for Bezos...


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> That's been there for about a month now. Even b4 then the map would tell you to make a U turn at the south end and of course that sign says No U turn. Legally one has to make a right like they are going to the DMV then U turn and the left back to the wh.
> 
> I'm more worried about getting rear ended waiting out in the street and blocking the bike lane. cops could write a few on that one.


wow so you are one of the those that waits in line? why do you do it? just do what i do and cut in line of everyone. my safety trumps any bs line formed on a street that flows at 50 mph.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

It was a van they told me today


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> It was a van they told me today


oh you mean one of those poor bastards that has to deliver 300 packages in 8 hours? or they start getting harassing phone calls from dispatch telling them to hurry up. hope the motorcyclist or his family file a lawsuit and put them out of business.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

They said it was really bad. I hope the motorcycle driver will be ok but honestly didn't sound like it.


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> It was a van they told me today


It was a suv not a van. It was there for a while before it got picked up


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Guess the warehouse guy got it wrong again. He told me it was one of the white vans. Ugh I have to stop listening to them


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Guess the warehouse guy got it wrong again. He told me it was one of the white vans. Ugh I have to stop listening to them


And you believed them? I wouldn't trust an answer from the drones at DLA5.. For some of them it looks like it's a job in itself to exist and to answer a question. You ask them something and they look at you with the dumbest expression... Not all of them, the girls seem smarter than the guys but there's a few dudes that look like all they're good for is sucking up oxygen.

Anyway.. Shoulda taken a picture, but yeah it was a suv, mightve been one of those Nissan rogues.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

imfatandold said:


> did you guys here about it? some flex moron did a left hand turn on sycamore and a motorcycle ran into it from what i hear it was pretty bad hope they get lawyers and &%[email protected]!* amazon as hard as they can. that place is a shit show.


Hope that poor flex SOB wasn't a LyfUber driver using an XChange or some other rental vehicle.....


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Motorcycle cops now hanging out in South driveway. Somebody pulled in behind me with the cop behind them for making the left turn into Amazon


----------



## SavageSvage (Nov 14, 2016)

Movaldriver said:


> Motorcycle cops now hanging out in South driveway. Somebody pulled in behind me with the cop behind them for making the left turn into Amazon


good to know


----------



## imfatandold (Sep 26, 2017)

2 signs + multiple accidents and people are still doing that left hand turn... are gig workers really that dull? i dont get it whats the hurry?


----------

